# Feeling very bad



## Dracnik98 (Mar 3, 2011)

Last Tuesday I rushed my 14 year old female Nikki to the emergency vet. She did not exhibit too many symptoms but she had bloat. By the time we got there 45 min after the first symptoms it was to late and I had to put her down as she began to go into shock and her stomach had already turned. I am completely devastated and having a very, very tough time dealing with the loss- so unexpected.
She was incredibley healthy and strong. Going there I thought she would make it. 
I also have a two year old male who requires a lot of attention. I am feeling guilty because I had to give the puppy most of the attention- not all but a lot. Nikki did not require or want too much attention, very independant, but now that she is gone I feel bad, like I did not give her enough attention. The poor thing was by my side for 14 years and I miss her greatly. Part of the problem I am going through is that this was unexpected and I did not have much time(5 minutes) to say goodbye. I put down a male two and a half years a go and I was able to spend an entire day with him before hand.

Has anyone ever gone through anything like this?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss and what you are going through. I have not gone through anything like it but I just wanted to send my support.

You said Nikki was by your side for 14 years. So my guess is you did give her the attention she wanted. I think its a normal part of grieveing to feel guilt and have regrets. I hope the next stage for you is to remember the good times and feel happy that you gave her a good life. I can tell from your words that you did.

Carrie


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Like Carrie says, it never stops hurting but eventually you get to a place where you start remembering the good times and find yourself smiling at a old memory that pops to mind 

I'm very sorry for your loss, I found having another dog to focus on helped keep me from dwelling too much on the loss.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Like everyone else said, it is hard but it will get better.

I made this as a tribute to everyone who has lost a dog.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I went through similar feelings when I lost my senior a few weeks ago. She was always so easygoing that the younger dogs got the lion's share of my attention, and I wish I had made more of an effort to focus on her more. But I think that's part of grieving. I doubt you have any real reason to regret any part of the fourteen years Nikki was by your side. I agree with the others that fourteen years must have given you a whole lot of fond memories.

RIP Nikki.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, you must have lots of great memories of your girl. Someday your Nikki will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge in the meantime try to only dwell on those marvelous memories that the two of you made together.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Feeling guilt is part of the loss. The older dog becomes less active, sleeps more while the younger dog requires training and lots of exercise requiring a lot more of your time, I think its just normal. I felt the same when my lab past last September. 

I thought of this same thing the other day, I saw a guy with his old lab in his bicycle trailer with the younger lab trotting along side, I have bike and a trailer, why didn't I think of that....


----------

